# Does anyone like Crowded House?



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

HI! Anyone outthere who like Crowded House? I'm Argentinian and I love this band, but they're not as known here as in Australia or NZ.
I'd like to know if there's any fan outthere who can tell anithing 'bout them (shows you've been to, or fauvorites songs, whatever)...
Cheers!

¡AGUANTE CROWDED HOUSE!


----------



## errjen (May 2, 2011)

me, I like it when everyone is enjoying... It doesn't matter if we are crowded as long as we had fun!


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

errjen said:


> me, I like it when everyone is enjoying... It doesn't matter if we are crowded as long as we had fun!


 I was talking about *the band *"Crowded House" (Finn brothers, Paul Hester, Mark Hart, etc......), but thanks for replying anyway...
Cheers!


----------

